# Silver Screens



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Does anybody know if a set of silver screens that fit our Peugeot 2.8 2006 model will fit the new design Fiat 3L 2008 model.

Jan


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jan

Pretty sure they will not, as my don't, extra long external from Taylor Made
seem the way forward

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Jan
> 
> Pretty sure they will not, as my don't, extra long external from Taylor Made
> seem the way forward
> ...


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks to both of you for such a quick answer. 

Jan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jan

Are your screens "Silver screens" or "Taylormade"? I only ask, because we were in the same boat last September.

We bought our longline Taylormade screens at the September Shpton show to fit our new van, and they put our old ones up for sale on their stand. They considered them 'barely used'  and we got £50 for them. They handled the whole transaction for us, and I returned after a couple of hours and collected our cash! They even wrote the "For Sale" sign out for us. Top company, IMO.

Gerald


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Thanks for that but they are Silver Screens, I am sure we will be able to sell them on either on here, ebay or at a show. They are in good condition and I am sure somebody will want them at the right price, its a shame they don't fit though it would have saved spending out on new ones.

Jan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

baldybazza said:


> its a shame they don't fit though it would have saved spending out on new ones.


It might be worth hanging on to them, just in case they do, or can be made to, fit. You can always sell them after you've confirmed they're too different.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

baldybazza said:


> Hi Gerald
> 
> Thanks for that but they are Silver Screens, I am sure we will be able to sell them on either on here, ebay or at a show. They are in good condition and I am sure somebody will want them at the right price, its a shame they don't fit though it would have saved spending out on new ones.
> 
> Jan


Me again Jan

You will sell them on with no problem, and Gerald's £50 would sound about right.

Further to his comments about Taylor Made as a company, I entirely agree. Mr T seems a bit gruff at first, but a very nice chap if you get talking to him - and Northerners are often a bit that way inclined anyway, so no problem there.

I was put off by Silver Screens right from the start, as the lady (the wife I think) on the show stand couldn't stop bad-mouthing Taylor Made. I understand from comments on here that nothing has changed, and I would not buy from anyone as unprofessional as that - on principle if for no other reason.

The extra long Taylor Made is brilliant, and if you have a scuttlegate problem it will solve that instantly until such time as you or Fiat ( :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: _sardonic laughter_) get round to fixing it.

Cheers


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just to say that I advertised a silver screen for a Ducato 2006 model on here , never ever used at £35,+ postage, and have had no interest at all. Disappointed since its the ist time that I have tried to sell anything on MHF. Maybe I should try ebay. Good to pick up useful snippets from regular contributers. Thanks
Jack01


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> baldybazza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gerald
> ...


Snipped Quote

"Mr T seems a bit gruff at first, but a very nice chap if you get talking to him - and Northerners are often a bit that way inclined anyway, so no problem there."

Tut Tut, not very PC! 8O

Taylor made are a louzy firm to deal with, if indeed you can get to deal with them. Shame beacuse the product is not so bad.

Trev,
Not So Gruff Northerner. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

teemyob said:


> > Snipped Quote
> > "Mr T seems a bit gruff at first, but a very nice chap if you get talking to him - and Northerners are often a bit that way inclined anyway, so no problem there."
> 
> 
> Tut Tut, not very PC! 8O


I don't do PC Trev - just speak as I find! I thought the comment was very positive anyway, and I have no problem at all with gruff Northerners - they speak as they find too! 



teemyob said:


> Taylor made are a louzy firm to deal with, if indeed you can get to deal with them. Shame beacuse the product is not so bad.
> Trev,
> Not So Gruff Northerner. :wink:


I know some people have had this experience, possibly because they are just a husband and wife working from home and he has to take her for a bit of retail therapy occasionally. I can only say I found them OK, and agree with you that their product is very good.

I also know they have had a long-running problem with BT when their telephone service was very intermittent. Mr T was exceptionally gruff when moaning about that since he thought it had lost him a considerable number of orders.

Grunt
(Gruff Midlander!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Is that Dave slagging us Northerners off!!! Gruff No, Grumpy with a warm heart Yes.

I have some internal silver screens for pre 2006 good condition offers

Keep it up Dave your a super star.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice I must admit I don't like anybody bad mouthing others but we will make our minds up when we get the new van. As Gerald said they might fit or be made too. I don't mind gruff northeners and Taylor Made long ones may be for us.

Jack
I must admit we haven't sold anything on here yet but have been very successful on ebay and also we have sold on the MMM online for sale section. So keep trying somebody will buy them.

Jan


----------

